# looking for Sativa



## T-Bone (May 11, 2008)

Hey everyone, i am tired of being couch locked all the time, i want to be high and functional. i was wondering about a great sativa strain. i want to be up and energetic, you know.  so here is what i need, i am growing outdoors, well-in then out to help with the timeline of growning. My spot gets full sun from early rise till around 4pm. any and all iseas would be great, i appreciate everyones input thanks
~T-Bone


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (May 16, 2008)

Try Haze or White Widow. I've grown both ....but I've never grown outdoors. But inside, they were pretty easy to grow, Haze (100% sativa) was little more difficult. Both had high yeilds and very 'up' highs.


----------



## T-Bone (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, i was looking at a haze variety, but i have heard they are tempermental and sometimes difficult. i do appreciate the ideas though.
~T-Bone


----------



## smokybear (May 19, 2008)

Take a look through the strain reports and smoke reports and see if anything strikes your fancy. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------

